# Best Day of the Month! 10/19/10



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

I guess you can say that today was an AMAZING day... Not only did  my buddies Nestor and Eddie accompany me in what was an awesome tail filled day in Flamingo.. I mean we were literally poling to tails ALL day my buddy Eddie was a little shaky for most of the morning due to the fact that it was his first time fishing tailers.. But it was ok because he had PLENTY of tails to cast at and finally connected, and then the party began! But the fishing was just a bonus to the awesome weather we had.. What made this day the best day of the month maybe even the was when I got THE call that I have been loosing sleep over and was told that I will be having my Chiefs interview with Hillsborough County Fire Rescue next Thursday i guess you can say today was a GOOD day! 

Alonzo 

Heres some pictures... 

Not today but thought i would share this pretty cool pic! 









Fish..


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats my dawg!!!Good job bro. And again congrats on your new future job. You'll get it for sure..


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Doing it big all the way around today congrats


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats!  HCFD is a great department.  No shortage of  [smiley=maniac.gif] thats for sure!

Now just to learn a new fishery... where they tail for 10 minutes... ;D


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Great pics and report  [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks guys... Skinny the fishery up there is awesome i have fished up there a few times! Hopefully I am offered the job and I can get to know it better!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Alonzo... congrats! 

I used to go to school/play baseball with Nestor (at Coral Reef... he then transferred to Varela)....


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

top shelf report [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

well just thought I would update.. I have been fishing the park and as you can see by Erics reports the fishing has been good.. 

The important thing is that I was offered the opportunity of a lifetime and I accepted. So I will be working for Hillsborough County Fire Rescue come December 6. But ill be living up there by the end of the month!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

contrats on the job, plenty of fishing up this way to keep you busy


----------

